# am i right about the advantages of vert growing here?



## listmann (Jan 27, 2015)

Vert advantages in bigger spaces: 

Tell me if i am wrong. Say i have a grow room. Its only 10 meter long and 6 metres wide on the floor but theres 4 metres (or more) from floor to ceiling. 

If i am getting this correctly, vertical growing makes it possible to grow ALOT more using lesser space, utilizing the full height of the room rather than the limited floor space. 

Now the higher your grovroom is vertically, the more yeld you can have on the same space. (Obviously applying more light and needing more heat transport) 

ofcourse this is just an example, my tent and 600w hps makes me 4-500g dried superbud, more than i could ever smoke, i am just trying to grasp the idea here


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 28, 2015)

You got the concept right. You can grow a lot more using less floor square footage by using height to your advantage.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Feb 6, 2015)

Going to vert too. Def worth it. Check the Luxor. Looks cool!


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 6, 2015)

i think most do tree grows in a space that big, but you could always do a bunch of donuts too. i hit 20 oz. plus a seeded plant on my first vert with a 600. i'm sure i could hit 24 and 32 certainly isn't out of the question.


----------



## meetjoeblow (Feb 8, 2015)

Tell me if i am wrong. Say i have a grow room. Its only 10 meter long and 6 metres wide on the floor but theres 4 metres (or more) from floor to ceiling.

If i am getting this correctly, vertical growing makes it possible to grow ALOT more using lesser space, utilizing the full height of the room rather than the limited floor space.

Now the higher your grovroom is vertically, the more yeld you can have on the same space. (Obviously applying more light and needing more heat transport)

ofcourse this is just an example, my tent and 600w hps makes me 4-500g dried superbud, more than i could ever smoke, i am just trying to grasp the idea here [/QUOTE]

vertical growing is nice. you increase the surface of the plant that's exposed to the light(s) and the amount of light coming directly from the bulb. its possible to increase yields exponentially but it makes everything harder. a vertical setup, with a scrogg, with a specialized prune, a specialized top, and a hydro is the most efficient way possible to grow cannabis indoors. I would make a rectangular prism around each set of lights. I would tape a tomato net around the frame, and prune the branches facing the light. the side branches will grow inward making an X or a V if your planning to use the plant for a section on the edge. if you could let the plants get bigger and top the plants in a manner that allows it to bush in 2 dimensions I could see even bigger yields and bigger buds (and more importantly more mature buds) but they may stretch to a point where they require two lights to cover the canopy. working with bigger plants would also make it easier to setup a hydro.  #long sigh#  you cant lose


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes... Flat trees.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Dr. Neb (Feb 8, 2015)

Can I do a vertical grow with only a 6 foot ceiling?


----------



## meetjoeblow (Feb 9, 2015)

Dr. Neb said:


> Can I do a vertical grow with only a 6 foot ceiling?


 of course. you just have to accommodate the stretch (veg early in most cases)


----------



## meetjoeblow (Feb 9, 2015)

or top it in a way that allows it to form a flat bush


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Feb 28, 2015)

Scrog it. That'll be ur best bet for a high yeildyeild


----------



## lickalotapus (Mar 9, 2015)

I v been growin in an unused bathroom thatt has been stripped for about a year .its 2mx2m x2.4 m tall 
I use 2m sq of floor space for plants and 2m sq for res's and walking space . Iv pulled up to 3 1/2 lb with 4 plants and 2x600w at forst four weeks of flower then adding 2x 400s last four weeks of flower.and thats only using 1.7 m of vert hieght . So yes if you design your room well you can grow a fuckload of weed in there


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 15, 2015)

Add a MH in there with the HPS fir the best par possible


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 15, 2015)

Vert growing rules. Got Luxor, OG and a naked 400w blue in middle of canopy. Most par can get. If u can get heat out and move the air the flowers will love usus


----------

